# 2014 CPT code for removal of foley catheter



## cdr4life (Dec 11, 2014)

Hello, I am requesting some guidance on how to code an office visit with simple removal of a foley catheter. I have seen some sources where it is bundled with the E/M code, is this correct? Are there any sources leading up to where it is bundled?

I work in a primary care office in Arizona,

Thank you, 

Stephanie Garrison, CPC
Medical Biller and Coder
Good Health Financial, PC 
4600 S. Mill Avenue, Ste 280 
Tempe, AZ 85282-6850
Ph: (480) 305-2888 Ext 1131
Fax: (480) 305-2889
sgarrison@goodhealthfinancial.com


----------



## 1formissy (Dec 12, 2014)

The simple removal of a Foley catheter is included when billed in conjunction with an E/M service. There is no code for a simple catheter removal.


----------



## nkoons (Jan 30, 2015)

*Nikki CPC*

I am wondering if anyone knows if you can bill a Nurse Time if an RN removes the catheter in the Physician Office. Thank you for your help!


----------

